

  Add age verification to any link - grandalf
http://pr0n.ly/s

======
grandalf
I made this URL shortener on a whim this morning. Suggestions? Thoughts?

~~~
Locke1689
Interesting, but I don't really see myself as needing to act as an age
verification intermediary for links. The page serving the content should be so
responsible.

~~~
grandalf
True. It's mostly intended for ambiguous content that isn't necessarily hosted
in a place with proper age verification logic like s3, etc.

